# Santé et données iPhone et Apple Watch



## rickky (9 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour
En regardant sur plusieurs jours mon activité sur Santé, je m'aperçois que le nombre de pas relevé par l'iPhone et l'Apple Watch ne sont pas très cohérent.
Est-il possible de faire en sorte que Santé n'utilise que les données de l'Apple Watch svp ?
Merci par avance


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

rickky a dit:


> Bonjour
> En regardant sur plusieurs jours mon activité sur Santé, je m'aperçois que le nombre de pas relevé par l'iPhone et l'Apple Watch ne sont pas très cohérent.
> Est-il possible de faire en sorte que Santé n'utilise que les données de l'Apple Watch svp ?
> Merci par avance



Bonjour,

Pour moi c'est idem.
Sois l'app complète les données qu'il manque sois elle les doubles avec pour moi j'ai l’impression qu'elle doubles les données de déplacements.

Quand pensez-vous?


----------



## rickky (7 Février 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai fini par désactiver la comptabilisation des données de l'iphone pour ne garder que celles de la montre


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

Comment tu fais! 
Car je n'ai pas trouver


----------



## rickky (7 Février 2017)

Il me semble dans l'appli Santé puis Sources et désactiver tout ce qui concerne l'iphone


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

Et après tu fais quoi?


----------



## rickky (7 Février 2017)

Quand tu appuis sur iphone, il te propose quoi ?


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

Ça


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

Mais je dois faire supprimer à chaque fois tout les jours. 
Car si je tape sur "supprimer les données IPhone RG" il  ne supprimer pas les données futur mais celle passé et il continu à prendre les données


----------



## rickky (7 Février 2017)

Il me semble que tu cliques sur chaque activité puis tu désactives ?


----------



## rickky (7 Février 2017)

Ok, faut que je retrouve ....


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

rickky a dit:


> Ok, faut que je retrouve ....



Je veux bien oui


----------



## rickky (7 Février 2017)

Regarde dans réglages, confidentialité, Santé ...


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

J'ai fais ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais dans santé je vois tjs l'iPhone. 
Peux être qu'il ne suivra plus me déplacements. 
Je vais allez chercher à manger et te tiens au courant.  En tous cas merci.


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

Effectivement les données de mon iPhone son coupés depuis ce réglage. 
Merci à toi


----------



## rickky (7 Février 2017)

De rien


----------



## filparis (16 Décembre 2018)

L'intégration des périphériques sources de données est un peu cahoteuse.
La suppression des doublons n'est pas aisée pour qui ne fréquente pas des forums comme celui-ci.
Laissons à Apple le temps d'arranger un peu tout cela...
;-)


----------

